# Indian Rocks(???) or Shores??? Clearwater???



## InsuranceMan (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking for some space 10/12 through 10/16 close to Clearwater.  1 bedroom would be fine.

Mother in law wants to attend distant relative to see her 1st cousin from England.  Wedding is at the Holiday Inn Indian Rocks.

Any help or recommendations are appreciated


----------

